# Sky3ds in EU - trusted sites



## fatsquirrel (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey guys,
Im searching for a legit site that sells SKY3DS in Europe.
At the same time id like to ask you, is it safe to pay with mastercard or visa on these sites. Up until now I always paid with Paypal but since PP is blocked on most sites that sell flashcards, paying directly with a credit card is the only solution.
So, what sites in Europe do you recommend guys 


PS: Id be most glad if they ship from europe, not china -.-


----------



## Kumadoken (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi if you are interested I have judged became an official reseller for sky3dsin the UK if you are interested just drop me a mail at [email protected].. I also accept PayPal transactions


----------



## p2user (Apr 24, 2015)

I brought a sky3ds card from Kumadoken recently and very pleased with the smooth transaction, quick replies and fast shipping.


----------

